
Mussolini’s Marines: Italians in China - simonebrunozzi
http://www.chinaww2.com/2019/03/10/mussolinis-marines-italians-in-china/
======
devy
Relevant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concessions_in_Tianjin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concessions_in_Tianjin)

~~~
lainga
A comment on the article -

 _These guys were in constant off duty fights with US Marines of the 4th
Regiment, USMC who were permanently assigned to similar duty in China. Several
months before Pearl Harbor the “China Marines” were removed from China and
sent to the Philippines._

The French and British also had concessions there through 1941, when they were
occupied by Japan. I think the Italians there would have had a rough 1940.

~~~
triplee
All of this makes me want to re-read Cryptonomicon very soon.

------
christkv
This reminds me of the Battle for castle Itter where German and US forces
fought together against the SS
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_for_Castle_Itter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_for_Castle_Itter)

